# Too sensitve to enjoy



## chosenone (Oct 31, 2009)

So, I, too, get to sensitive in the clitoral area and make my husband stop - tried to continue many times and end up crying or think thoughts of "good girls don't do that from upbringing' - I know it's okay in marriage. Husband is very supportive we dated 5 years before we married and have been married 25 years - we do have 2 children! I have thought about therapy - either family/marriage or sex therapywhat happens if I do continue even through the thoughts and emotions? I feel good to a point and that I can quickly cut off the participation and the mood is gone for me. I feel pleasured, sometimes I do "wet" and sometimes the experiences are bery intense - but not sure of orgasm. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mrsgomez (Oct 24, 2009)

i had a problem when i was younger with orgasms i'm still young 23 but have pretty much figured them out and they no longer freak me out. My problem was that when I cam close to orgasm i felt like i was going to urinate that can be scary if you get embarrassed easily also orgasms can make you do weird things twitch, yell, curl your toes hopefully all of the above i would say the best help for you would be masturbation get comfortable with your orgasms let the warm water from the bath faucet fall right on your clitoris you will know when its over do this often then try to do it with him once you know what to expect you may not feel as ashamed


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I too used to get to a point where I just couldn't take it and would stop - I guess it got too intense for lack of a better word. I have since gotten past that and now that's not an issue! Try masturbation with a vibrator. Trust me - I too used to think this was very taboo! BUT not anymore! This allowed me to overcome that feeling and realize what I could experience by moving past. I also agree when you get to the feeling like you're going to urinate, I would stop. DON'T just relax and it will be incredible! I assure you!


----------

